# Flexible cystoscope through a suprapubic tube tract



## MKnisley45 (May 22, 2014)

Need help please, How would you code a Cystoscope which is inserted through a suprapubic tube tract? Would I go unlisted???? I would appreciate any help on this, Thanks


----------



## nateich (May 28, 2014)

Per an article from Urology Practice Today dated May 2008, the suprapubic tube is functioning as the urethra, therefore, use the appropriate cysto codes. I hope this helps.


----------



## tgenia (May 30, 2014)

I agree 52000 and don't forget that you can charge the placemnet of the suprapubic tube as well 51705


----------

